# What legal / contract issues have people encountered as a result of the virus



## elacsaplau (4 Apr 2020)

I'm looking for details of any problems encountered, e.g. inability to satisfy contractual terms and related issues


----------



## DeeKie (4 Apr 2020)

DPD claims agents using Covid-19 for commercial reasons










						DPD claims agents using Covid-19 for commercial reasons
					

Delivery firm gets injunctions against agents over allegedly seeking to discontinue services




					www.irishtimes.com
				











						DPD claims agents using Covid-19 for commercial reasons
					

Delivery firm gets injunctions against agents over allegedly seeking to discontinue services




					www.google.ie


----------

